# GHRP-6 and huner while trying to cut?



## DaBeast25 (May 12, 2011)

So they say you get a serious increase in appetite post inject.... yet this is suppose to help burn fat...

Would it be wise to attempt the use of GHRP-6 while trying to lose bodyfat or is it best suited for bulking?


----------



## TooOld (May 16, 2011)

Use GHRP 2. A bit stronger with less hunger to deal with or keep your dosage of GHRP 6 under the limits you can tolerate the hunger pains.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 17, 2011)

i agree^. Ghrp 2 or even better is Ipamorelin if you can get it...its a ghrp that doesnt affect cortisol levels...


----------

